# Arboreal Setups



## great mormon (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey peeps, just sharing some of my setups I have used for the large arboreals, I apologise for the lousy image quality, I just snapped them with my camera phone.

I can't seem to find those hollow logs or anything pre-made locally (lucky you if u have those). So basically, I bought some corkbark and glued them together with a glue gun (Hot-melt adhesive). I would advise those who want to use any kind of adhesive in their enclosures to use this type of adhesive as it is non-toxic, odourless, easy to use, and drys really quick (after if cools down to room temperature).

The entrances of the structure is due to the arrangement of the strips of corkbark; i try to fit them together before applying the glue, and its easy to form a natural looking opening that looks like a crack in the log. This takes a bit of trying, as u can see, the lampropelma's entrance and p. miranda's enclosure had to be enlarged.

As for the tanks, i got them from exo terra (pretty obvious). I have rehoused the P miranda's home to an exo terra tank too, the cheap acrylic tank's door cracked, and i wont risk her trying to snuggle up with me in the middle of the night 

I have added some woodlouse into the substrate too, I think they do quite a good job in taking out the trash and maintain the overall health of the enclosure.

Small piece of advice, allow some space on the top of the "log" so that ur spider can crawl out, mine are almost touching the steel mesh, but ive seen them trying to squeeze out of it before, which can cause unnecessary damage to the spider. I'll need to find the time to trim them down one day or create an entrance at the top.

Lamproplema violaceopes setup






Poecilotheria miranda setup






Poecilotheria striata setup

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Miehrano (Aug 7, 2013)

These are great looking, will try to make something similar for my L. violaceopes when "she" gets bigger. but for now "she" lives in a hole in the ground.


----------

